# Recherche sur Netflix



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas'à faire une recherche sur l'application Netflix.

Avec Siri je dicte ce que je recherche, le résultat s'affiche en dessous à gauche mais ensuite plus rien.

Qu'ai-je loupé ?


----------

